# My Very First LUSH HAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## nicemeka (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

This is my first haul posting and my first time visiting *LUSH* here in Georgetown, DC on Friday. I was sooooooooooo excited in going and getting some stuff, since I've been reading on the forums here and on LUSH forums about how good there products are and that they are completely natural, but with a BIG price.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I spent $145.00 worth of stuff. But it's must be worth it, I can see so far!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, when I got to the LUSH store one of the SA greeted me and i started tell her about my skin type, which is Combo Skin/Oily in the summers and Dry in the winters and senstive dry patches on my cheeks. So, she suggested that I use: *CoalFace (Soap Facial Cleanser) follow up with Breath of Fresh Air (Toner) and the Enzymion ( Facial Cream) * and I should use in every morning and two days out of the week exfoliate with *Angels on Bare Skin*.   Does any know what should I use for evening? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have dry skin and  suffer with ecezma, it usally flare up when I'm stress but most of all when i when i where costume jewerly so mostly around my neck and my belt buckles and it appears on my stomach, it's a pain!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I brought *Dream Cream*, which I read it was very good with keeping ecezma down, I here to tell you just in 3 day of using this stuff, it's amazing, it make you skin *SOOOOOOOOOOOOO* soft, i recommend anyone to buy this cream and it smells like lavendar. Um!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially with the follow up of the *DreamWash*, its and conditioner soap you use in the shower to help with itchy skin and soften it. *I LOVE IT!!!!*





I also purchase there *Bath Bombs*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You talking about something relaxing in the tub!!!! I tried the *Sex Bomb*
it's really good, very beautiful floral scent, pinkish purple water. I also brought *Big Blue, Hot Java, Avobath and Youki-Hi * . Cant wait to see how those feel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I asked for a sample of CupCake it's face mask, I use it but I did let it stay on my face that long. Not really sure of how to use it. Could some one give me advice on that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Questions*





  - Are you suppose to use water to soft the face mask or just rub in on? Because I found it to be really stiff to put on.  And which mask or products help to clear up acne blemish i have few black marks on my skin? I'm brown skin so they appear like black circles on me. 

I have got *Ocean Salt*  for a body exfoliate. I haven't try it out yet. But will keep you posted!!! Have anyone used Ocean Salt before?

Then last but not least!!!!!!!!!!!  I received 3 GOODIE BAGS!!!!!!!!!!!! I was full of stuff. The SA told me for every $45 dollar you spend you receive a goody bag!!!!!!!! I was soooooooooooo happy I came at the right time, especially since it was my first visit there too!!!  I got some much stuff. I'm happy, oh! soooooooo happy, I feel like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















  I have pics but it wouldn't upload on here for some reason.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All my stuff:

Angels on Bare Skin
Enzymion
Coalface
Breath of Fresh Air

Dream Wash
Dream Cream

Avobath
Sex Bomb
Hot Java
Youki-Hi

Samples:
Cupcake


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 17, 2006)

Dreamwash is awesome for sensitive skin, so I guess Dreamcream would be too. I'm a big fan of Angels on Bare Skin, which is gentle enough to use everyday. I don't know much about the other skincare products.

Cupcake you put on and let it dry, about 15-20 minutes? Then rinse it off, I don't recall it needing to be dampened prior to application. You just spread it on.

Ocean Salt I'd be careful of: you don't think that would be a bit harsh for your skin? You might also want to consider wearing jewellery that won't aggravate your skin, I know that sometimes pure gold & silver is supposed to be less irritating.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohh Dream Cream is soo awesome! Nice haul!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 17, 2006)

sounds like you may have an allergy to nickel, my mum suffers with this and she can only wear nickel free jewellry. it doesnt have to be silver or gold, a lot of jewellery now states its nickel free. you can also paint the back of belt buckles with clear nail polish. that should stop any rashes occuring when you wear them


----------



## xsamx (Apr 18, 2006)

LUSH is that like the stores we have in england that sells all lovely smelling soaps and in shapes of chocolate and cheese etc...??


----------



## Wattage (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsamx* 
_LUSH is that like the stores we have in england that sells all lovely smelling soaps and in shapes of chocolate and cheese etc...??_

 
It sure is! Lush is actually from the UK originally and made its way over to North America to Lush-i-fy use all over here!


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_sounds like you may have an allergy to nickel, my mum suffers with this and she can only wear nickel free jewellry. it doesnt have to be silver or gold, a lot of jewellery now states its nickel free. you can also paint the back of belt buckles with clear nail polish. that should stop any rashes occuring when you wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You what!!!! I never thought about that!!!! I will give it a try thank you.


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_sounds like you may have an allergy to nickel, my mum suffers with this and she can only wear nickel free jewellry. it doesnt have to be silver or gold, a lot of jewellery now states its nickel free. you can also paint the back of belt buckles with clear nail polish. that should stop any rashes occuring when you wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You know what!!!! I never thought about that!!!! I will give it a try thank you.


----------



## RhondaNY (Apr 19, 2006)

great  haul!!


----------



## x music is love (Apr 20, 2006)

awesome haul !  i wish i had a lush near me lol


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## angrytoast. (Apr 21, 2006)

I love hearing about people's lush hauls, since i work for the company. Oh Lush, how I love you.

In any case, the biofresh masks, such as the cupcake, are not meant to dry on the face. Cupcake does tend to be thicker and drier in the pot than the other masks, because of the rhassoul mud in it...if you feel the need to moisten it before applying, go for it! Cupcake is a great mask to deep clean and help with blemishes, and acne, but I'd also recommend even trying Fresh Farmacy face soap as a spot treatment on any blemishes to zap them. It's what I use on any little spots, though it's too much to use all over my face on a daily basis.

You sure got a great haul, those are all products I recommend on a daily basis. And Ocean Salt is WONDERFUL. Try out a little bit on the hands and the feet and you'll be in heaven. It's lovely as a scrub, oh my!


I love lush.


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Apr 22, 2006)

Where is lush located in Georgetown...M or Wisconsin. I may have to go up there even though I spend way too much already the MAC, Sephora, and Urban Outfitters out there.


----------



## nicemeka (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MDgyrl4life* 
_Where is lush located in Georgetown...M or Wisconsin. I may have to go up there even though I spend way too much already the MAC, Sephora, and Urban Outfitters out there._

 
It's located on M Street right across the street from MAC. Isn't that something 2 favorite stores right across the street from each other. lol I know i was broke. lol


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 19, 2010)

Ocean Salt is much better for thighs and butts than for the face!!

also, if you have eczema, I would suggest something with oats as the exfoliant gritty stuff. It's a lot softer and oats contain natural moisturisers which can help eczema. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try a handfull of oats knotted into a sock in the bath, or even as a sponge in the shower! It leaves you silky soft!


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

ooo great haul! I love Lush. Hot Java sounds like something I need to go check out lol. I love coffee scents!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 23, 2010)

wow nice haull hope you enjoy


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

nice haul


----------

